# Wobbly Chi



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it normal for a chihuahua to be wobbly? I just noticed that mine was wobbly for a little bit last night and this morning she was fine. She was running and eating and pooping normally. Then my boyfriend and I went out for 2 hours today and when we got back she was whining. Then she started wobbling again. When I say wobbly, I mean her back legs and bottom half of her body were swaying, and she almost toppled a few times but she caught herself. Her head was wobbly too. She looked like she was drunk, or unsteady. I wanted to take her to the vet, but my boyfriend insisted that she is fine and that she is just tired like last night. Then for about 5 minutes tonight she was chasing the cat and playing normally and wasn't wobbly. Then after that she threw up a bit. Now she is back to being a little unsteady. I don't know what to make of it. She seems not herself last night and tonight. I am kind of worried, but she seems to snap out of it here and there. It comes and goes. I have heard of Wobblers Disease in dogs but they normally affect Dobermans and Great Danes. I have never heard of it in Chihuahuas. This is my first dog and first chihuahua, I don't know what is normal and what isn't. Please help!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

I did an internship at a vet for awhile and I can tell you this can happen for so many reasons, so the best thing to do is take her to the vet...It could be neurological, muscular, low blood sugar, a tendon, a ligament...a whole list of things....As far as Wobbler's Disease...I've never heard of this in a chihuahua...mostly in larger breeds.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am leaning towards low blood sugar or something neurological. I have never heard of a toy breed having Wobbler Syndrome. I would get some Nutrical, Karo syrup or honey in her ASAP and get her to the vet ASAP. This isnt normal and if it is blood sugar then you should have had her at the vet already as this can be very dangerous and can go downhill so fast.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Agreed on the low blood suger. a friend of mine recently had this happen to her lil guy and she gave him pancake syrup and it was helpful. I did some reading of it and I agree you need to take your lil one to the vet ASAP and maybe bring along a stool sample with you so it can be tested. I can't remember right now the full details but I recall that as they can have something that causes them to not absorb the vitimins from the food even though they appear to be eatting fine, just not able to absorb what they need. Someone who is an expert hopefully will chime in with the details I am not quite familiar with. In the mean time do a google.... Chihuahua Hypoglycemia ....and you'll get alot of info to help. Good luck. Keep us posted


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't think it is low blood sugar, I just fed her and also her gum is pink. Right after I wrote this thread, she started running around playing with the cat. It seems to come and go and she only wobbles when she is standing still. That's when her back legs sway. I am going to the vet tomorrow to get her checked out. I really hope it is nothing serious. I hope it is not luxating patella.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

I will be praying and wishing for the best for you and the little one!!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

poor little one! Let us knkow what you hear at the vet!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please keep us updated!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What you are describing doesn't sound like LP's. It does sound like low blood sugar, though. When Jade's sugars go down, she looses the use of her back legs almost to the point of having to drag them. And it does come and go. I would start using Nutri-Cal 3 times a day until you get her back on track. Make sure she is eating well, regularly. If that doesn't help, I would lean toward it being neurological. Let us know what the Vet says. Best wishes.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's suggestion. I didn't take her to the vet because she seems fine, as if nothing has happened. My boyfriend thinks it is because she senses that we are leaving town for 4 days and that she is acting up because she doesn't want us to go. I don't know if that is true, but she sure acted like a baby yesterday.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

MoochiBaby said:


> Thanks for everyone's suggestion. I didn't take her to the vet because she seems fine, as if nothing has happened. My boyfriend thinks it is because she senses that we are leaving town for 4 days and that she is acting up because she doesn't want us to go. I don't know if that is true, but she sure acted like a baby yesterday.



My animals miss us when we go, but they love the vet they board at because the ladies there spoil them. Are you boarding them at a vet or leaving them with someone? Because if you board at the vet you can just tell them how she has been acting and they will monitor her extra well. 

But it can be stressful for dogs when owners leave especially if it's the first time. I did kennel assisting at a vet and we babied the toy dogs a bit more because they always had the hardest time adjusting. Actually, we babied all the dogs, but if we saw a dog was having more trouble or an owner said the dog was very sensitive we tried to help them out a bit more. Also, we didn't board them in kennels or cages in the boarding area because it would be kinda loud there sometimes which is a stressor so we would board them in treatment which was much more quiet and calm.


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

To be on the safe side I would take her to the vet...I know that one of my babies was doing that and I did some investigating and found out he had gotten into some mushrooms...I would take her to vet to make sure..it could be so many different things. I will pray for her.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh I hope shes ok, keep a close eye on her  x


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

If I was you I would ignore your boyfriend and take her to the vet. 

You would never forgive yourself or your boyf if something happened to your baby.

x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree, better safe than sorry. Chihuahuas can go down hill fast. I would want to have it checked for peace of mind.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Aug 10, 2010)

*Wobbling*



MoochiBaby said:


> Is it normal for a chihuahua to be wobbly? I just noticed that mine was wobbly for a little bit last night and this morning she was fine. She was running and eating and pooping normally. Then my boyfriend and I went out for 2 hours today and when we got back she was whining. Then she started wobbling again. When I say wobbly, I mean her back legs and bottom half of her body were swaying, and she almost toppled a few times but she caught herself. Her head was wobbly too. She looked like she was drunk, or unsteady. I wanted to take her to the vet, but my boyfriend insisted that she is fine and that she is just tired like last night. Then for about 5 minutes tonight she was chasing the cat and playing normally and wasn't wobbly. Then after that she threw up a bit. Now she is back to being a little unsteady. I don't know what to make of it. She seems not herself last night and tonight. I am kind of worried, but she seems to snap out of it here and there. It comes and goes. I have heard of Wobblers Disease in dogs but they normally affect Dobermans and Great Danes. I have never heard of it in Chihuahuas. This is my first dog and first chihuahua, I don't know what is normal and what isn't. Please help!


My Bilbo started doing that exact thing and it was random... also spinning around in circles like he is getting ready to poop. Lasted for about 10 minutes ... I took him to vet they did blood work.. diagnosed with epilepsy ...common with his breed ... prescribed.. "phenobarb" 15 milligrams in am and 15 milligrams at pm. Got it under control.


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

With Chis, the best rule of thumb is with any changes take them to the vet immediately! It only takes hours for them to deteriorate. 

I hope you get your little pup to the vet before you leave at least to get a clear from the vet to leave her somewhere who doesn't know her as well as you do. I hope she is okay!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i would still take her to the vet if she seems fine or not , as someone else has said if she dies you will never forgive yourself , if it is some sort of seizure she is having them very often , i think you would be crazy not to take her to the vet .
what does she weigh ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qibSc4Vq1zc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyWm8EqOag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVsSclm3_QM&feature=related


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

This sounds exactly like my Prada, who is about 8.5 months old. This started in July and she has had two episodes so far, about two weeks apart. I posted a very short clip in another thread on here. I will edit it in when I find it. 

My vet is suspecting epilepsy, and we are in the process of saving up for her MRI. 

Good luck to you and your little one.

Edited in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv1UDGxnZ4w


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Here is a really good article for you.
I agree on a visit to the vet as well

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=836


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This post has been resurrected and replied to from October of 2009. I'm sure the original poster is not reading it. However, the information you guys provided and added to the original post may be helpful for someone new.


----------

